# What board games do folks like to make on their CNC?



## nogeel

Out of curiosity what board games do folks like to make on their CNC. I love board games and life doesn't let me get in the shop as much as I like, but I typically can make stuff on my X-carve. Corkinole will be my first build, but I was curious what other games folk have made or like to make on their CNC. I am just looking for some other ideas.

Pics would be great.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Ripper70

Cribbage. There are endless, creative designs you could incorporate into your build.


----------



## JADobson

Aggravation marbles would be a good one. I just finished a board (using a drill and a forstner it) but could see this being a good candidate for Cnc


----------



## nogeel

@JADobson,

I've seen some folks make that before (and that one is awesome BTW). What size forstner and how deep did you go for the marbles?


----------



## JADobson

7/16" forstner. I used a plywood sandwich. The layer with the holes was 1/8" thick. After drilling the holes I glued it to a piece of 1/4" ply. That way I avoided marks at the bottom of the holes.


----------

